# My NEW H.I.D Toy!



## Solomon (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Here are a couple of pics (beamshots) I took with my new toy. 

ENJOY!!!

This was shot across a large stretch of water at a beacon of some sort... 








Shot into the sky...


----------



## Mags (Mar 7, 2005)

DANG!!! Very nice! Are you sure your not violating some kind of privacy ordinance or something by aiming the light directly at some buildings?


----------



## Solomon (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, I haven't shot it at buildings, yet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

At least not any longer than a couple of seconds


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 7, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Sway (Mar 7, 2005)

Me likey your new toy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## Andreas (Mar 7, 2005)

Is it a MaxaBeam???

very nice


----------



## sx (Mar 7, 2005)

What is that weapon???????? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## Solomon (Mar 7, 2005)

It's *very* fun - I'll be taking some more pics later on tonight, or tommorrow night.

I lit up a bridge at 1km, the beam hit a few prawners, late night fishermen in their boats. I love it!

What isn't so *fun* though is the recharge times... 15 HOURS!!!

Andreas: It's not MaxaBeam. This is a prototype that I'm testing and taking photos of (and of course, having a great deal of fun at the same time!). It does look a great deal like a MaxaBeam, though.


----------



## Solomon (Mar 7, 2005)

double post


----------



## Solomon (Mar 8, 2005)

Is there anyway to delete a double post?


----------



## java_man (Mar 8, 2005)

wow !

great beamshots Solomon !...excellent tight focus on that rig

please share any details you can with us...bulb..battery..wattage etc


----------



## Sway (Mar 8, 2005)

Humm,

Prototype, not a Maxa Beam but looks like one, HID, nice tight beam, looks to throw like crazy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

Must be some kind of new death ray


----------



## Brock (Mar 8, 2005)

Solomon, you can't delete them but you can just edit them and do what I did to the second one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Nice light, very nice tight beam, it would be great for out on open water.


----------



## Solomon (Mar 8, 2005)

Some details...

I don't know what bulb is inside this thing (and I'm not confident enough at this point to take it apart)

Battery is courtesy of a battery belt, though I hear it does take several alternate battery types!

75 watts.

Oh, there's also a highlight or 'boost' button, which increases the lumens (but also shortens run time)

Also, to take those photos required the tightest spot possible. But it's fully adjustable from tight spot (as per the pictures) to a wide flood (though 'throw' would be severely compromised at that point!)


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Mar 8, 2005)

Trying to compete with Spectrolabs? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

http://www.spectrolab.com/DataSheets/SX16/ILS_Searchlights_CHIS.pdf


----------



## Solomon (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow!

How much would one of those cost?


----------



## larryk (Mar 8, 2005)

Could it be one of the Chinese Maxabeam clones that were talked about a while back ? Larry.


----------



## Sway (Mar 8, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*larryk said:*
Could it be one of the Chinese Maxabeam clones that were talked about a while back ? Larry. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Larry,

I think your right, it looks like a Maxa Duck and throws like a Maxa Duck so it must be a /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Now can we get a price /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif Solomon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd guess at least 10 grand. Spectrolab doesn't publish prices and Boeing products are seldom cheap.

The light itself is massive.


----------



## Solomon (Mar 8, 2005)

The manufacturer is in China, and yes, it looks very much like a maxabeam. It's short arc H.I.D also, and I would guess that output would be around about the same!

My friend who was also playing around with it on Saturday night said that he felt like he was in the X-files.

Batteries just finished charging. Time for some more fun!


----------



## larryk (Mar 8, 2005)

I thought they were kinda Silver, Gray in color. Yours looks Yellow, Gold. Larry.


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Mar 8, 2005)

The real question is does it zoom in and out like a maxabeam does?

I would like to see a 10 watt solarc bulb in that reflector shape, the solarc puts out the same lumens but only eats 10 watts for the bulb and about 3 for the ballast. 
I thought about trying this with my maxabeam, but I could not bring my self to dismantling my maxabeam


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow.......me want.......It looks like a MaxaBeam, performs like a MaxaBeam, and probably is cheaper!!!


I must know, how much are they!?!?!?!?!


----------



## TheQase (Mar 8, 2005)

yeah, give us some details!


----------



## Solomon (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I live in Australia, so it's hard sometimes for me to respond in real time!

Draco: It doesn't zoom in and out (Though obviously, if it's on flood mode, throw is shortened dramatically). But that isn't the same thing as zooming in and out. This light doesn't have the same versatility of the MaxaBeam. And there's at least two other things it doesn't have..
1. Remote control function
2. Low, Medium & High setting - there's only one setting & a booster button

MaxaBaker: It is a LOT cheaper than a MaxaBeam,(you could buy three of these for the same price) but then again, it lacks some of the functionality of the MaxaBeam. But it does what it's suppossed to do (which is why I'm importing them).

Oh, one other thing: The recharge time for this light is 10 hours with the slow/trickle charger.

However, it does come in a nice aluminium case!
: )

Hope this helps


----------



## That_Guy (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow I live in Australia too! Where did you get it and how much was it? I want one!


----------



## sx (Mar 8, 2005)

OOOWWWW.. I am in Australia too.... more info please???? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif where can I get one??


----------



## Solomon (Mar 8, 2005)

Maybe we should arrange a shootout somewhere in Australia, where we can drool over each other's flashlights!

Even though these searchlights cost significantly less than the MB, they still aren't cheap. I don't want anyone to get themselves into any financial trouble trying to get one of these.

Even so, it's still good value for money.


----------



## That_Guy (Mar 8, 2005)

Can I please have a $ figure.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Mar 8, 2005)

Are you being vague on purpose? How much does it cost and where do I send the check?!?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## TheQase (Mar 8, 2005)

No offense, but with the information he is witholding right now, and as you say, being so vague... What would make you want to send him a check?


----------



## sx (Mar 8, 2005)

I think we must assume these are not available /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif . If you were interested in selling them you would give a price, location etc. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Mar 8, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*TheQase said:*
No offense, but with the information he is witholding right now, and as you say, being so vague... What would make you want to send him a check? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not him...whoever's making them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## TheQase (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh, well, he had said something about importing them, so I was under the assumption that the sale would go thru him. 

I mean i realize why you wouldnt want to share such info, but this is a community - its what you do...


----------



## Sway (Mar 8, 2005)

This is bordering on *Teaser Posting* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad71.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## Solomon (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to apologise for being elusive. It's not my intention to tease, or be deliberately vague.

Seeing as how a lot of individuals are interested in this particular searchlight, then I'll make them available to the whole community. 

I'm still in the process of working out pricing/cost/duties/GST and all the other miscellaneous details. These things take a little time.

Suffice to say that for CPF ONLY, the 'SuperNova' will be selling for a special price of around US$530. Mine cost significantly 'more' than that, but I really got killed on shipping. I'll be looking at more economical freight (just to keep prices down).

More details to follow. Promise!

BTW: I'll be taking some even more 'spectacular' photos tommorrow night. I'll then post them up. 

One of the objects I'll be pointing the searhclight at is at a distance of 1.7km away (it's a huge water tower). That's about 1800 yards away - a first 'real' test!

Solomon


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey thanks for all the updates, 

It's funny, one of the posts I made was "Why can we get a group buy or "off shore" maxabeam?" And then I was told it can't happen, since Maxabeam is made in the USA! Thanks for debunking that, and I'll be waiting in line.


----------



## That_Guy (Mar 9, 2005)

So I gather that you will be importing them into Australia rather than the US. If so what will the price be for us Aussies?


----------



## Solomon (Mar 9, 2005)

That Guy: Well, according to the conversion rate, this works out to be $669. 

Please Note: this is a special CPF Members ONLY rate. I'll be selling them "retail" for a higher price than that (I do have a family to feed!)


----------



## That_Guy (Mar 9, 2005)

Ok great at that price I'm interested! Would this include the battery? If it does, does it clip onto the bottom of the light or is it external? What are the specs of the battery (chemistry, voltage, amp-hours, size, weight etc)? What is the runtime with the battery? Would I be able to get it without a battery and how much would I save?


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 9, 2005)

Let me get this straight, it's only $530 if shipped to Australia and $670 if shipped to the US, $140 shipping?


----------



## lotsalumens (Mar 9, 2005)

Solomon,

When you take the next beamshots, some photos of the light itself, particularly the bulb would be interesting if you don't mind. I am probably not a potential buyer but I am always interested in seeing the design of lights like these. Thanks!


Charles


----------



## Nerd (Mar 9, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*lasercrazy said:*
Let me get this straight, it's only $530 if shipped to Australia and $670 if shipped to the US, $140 shipping? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I believe he means $530 USD for ppl in US before shipping, and $670 AUD for ppl in australia. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 9, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif..............I await the beamshots!!!!!!!!! And, um, er, yeah, wow, I can't speak..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## Sway (Mar 9, 2005)

Solomon I'm interested in a light and power cord only if they will be available this way.

Later
Kelly


----------



## Solomon (Mar 10, 2005)

I've just been out seeing clients the whole day. Here's some more info - I hope this answers some questions. : )

The package comes in a nice (and bulky) aluminium case with shockproof material (to protect the light during transport). It comes with everything you need to operate and use the light, including...

- Searchlight
- Beam adjusting tool
- Charger
- Power cord
- Battery belt (which includes battery, of course)
- Car socket external power cable (to operate from an alternate power source)

Unfortunately you can't buy just the light itself. It's sold 'by the kit'.

The $669 is for those members living in Australia.

As for International freight, I'm going to try to negotiate a cheaper rate. Of course, it will be up to the individual which freight option they prefer (economy will be less than express, etc)

I'll provide insurance.

The whole package weighs close to 20 pounds.

Feel free to ask anymore questions! : )

Warmly,

Solomon


----------



## thesurefire (Mar 10, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif This looks like a great maxabeam compeditor.


----------



## JimH (Mar 10, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like $669 AUD, and ~$530 USD (depending on exchange rate) plus shipping.

If this is correct, add me to the nonexistent list. Paypal at the ready. Color me excited


----------



## That_Guy (Mar 10, 2005)

So the battery is external and doesn't clip to the bottom of the light like on the real maxabeam? What is the runtime with this battery? Can you also give me the specs of the battery including voltage, amp-hours, size and weight.

Is the charger compatible with Australian power sockets (both voltage and physical plug shape)?

Does the light come with a warranty?

Do you know if the lamp is the same make as what is used in the genuine maxabeam or if it is a cheap Chinese made lamp?

Can you please provide some detailed pictures of both the light itself and the accessories.

I would also like to see a picture of the spot on a nearby wall so I can compare it to a "real" maxabeam and see if there are any beam artifacts etc.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Mar 10, 2005)

I would like to know what lamp it uses as well. If it's the same lamp as the maxabeam it my be a cheaper alterlative for a replacment bulb should the stock bulb go bad.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 10, 2005)

What exactly must you do to change the beam?


----------



## HighLight (Mar 10, 2005)

*deleted*

deleted


----------



## TheQase (Mar 10, 2005)

interesting....

Thanks highlight!!!


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 10, 2005)

That's awsome!!!!!! Thank you!!!!! I could definitly do $400!!! Anyone interested in a GB? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## markdi (Mar 10, 2005)

I like the color of the body of the 400 dollar light better
silver instead of yellow.


----------



## Dolby (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes, GROUP BUY!! 

My tax return is due any day now and I want one!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## That_Guy (Mar 10, 2005)

The reason Solomon's light appears yellow in the picture is because it is being illuminated by a yellow street lamp. The Nicell light linked to above is very likely the same light that Solomon is selling.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 10, 2005)

Most likely you're right That Guy, but for a cheaper price. Very interesting.

Solomon, look like the same thing?


----------



## java_man (Mar 10, 2005)

I would bet dollars to doughnuts thats the same light as Solomons

another pic here showing the whole package...

http://www.sh-nicell.com/sdp/108710/4/pd-1081394/255301-542285.html

for $400 that is a great value IMHO


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 10, 2005)

If I did get one, I'd probably have to paint it or get it anodized black though. Then start patroling around with it as a MB /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## theepdinker (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey guys,
I think what you're doing might be defined as TRASHING this thread.

Theepdinker


----------



## Sway (Mar 10, 2005)

Postage, Duties and Redistribution will add to the end cost, $350.00 sounds very sweet but it's not what the ture end price would be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## That_Guy (Mar 10, 2005)

For people in Australia (me) $669AU is a reasonable price once shipping + customs + GST + time & hassle is taken into account (assuming I bought just one sample unit rather than 10).

However people in other countries are better off getting it directly rather than through Solomon and Australia (which means paying both Solomon and the Aus govt.), especially if you can do a group buy for 10 units at $350USD.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 11, 2005)

Public apology: Hi everyone. I want to say that I'm sorry to Solomon. I was pointed out to the fact that I did something pretty stupid that I regret. Solomon is trying to run a business with these lights and I went and asked if anyone was interested in a GB from a company that had a slightly cheaper price. I was not serious about it, and the idea would probably be very hard to do a GB with that company anyway. I was joking about that idea, but joking or not, I'm sorry Solomon. It was very dumb of me to say. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## Solomon (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I've been busy the last couple of days, with negotiations, and so forth...

MaxaBaker: It may suprise you, but I'm not upset with you. We're all flashlight enthusiasts here, and we all want good prices as well!

So, no apology necessary!

The reason I didn't just go off and blatantly offer this product for sale on CPF, in the first place (until I was asked to) was because of the added cost involved for U.S CPF members. 

The price I'm offering is good. In fact, another business would find my prices "very" hard to beat!

The company that was mentioned in this post "is" the company I have a business relationship with - for those that are curious.

As for the the $400 quoted, you'll also need to add about $200 for shipping plus T/T fees (They ONLY accept T/T for payment).

Obviously I can't charge CPF members $350 (despite how much I would *love* to). I doubt anyone here charges at *manufacturer's* price (otherwise they would be out of business, fast - taking direct slugs out of their cashflow!) I know one particular member who marks up his products 160% above manufacturer's price (and no one's complaining there! In fact, quite a few members 'rave' about the fantastic price - if only they knew the truth!)

So, I really can't lower the price. I invest a significant amount of funds into purchasing and ordering inventory - and it doesn't make any sense to sell at a 'loss'. At $530, my margin is already very small (after the direct costs involved). And I maintain very "high" customer service standards as well. 

Just think about what would happen if (lord forbid) your unit 'breaks' on you, under warranty? The manufacturer would fix it, but you would need to get it to them first (and they aren't going to send you a prepaid courier service!)

I would actually pay to have it sent back to the manufacturer, (out of my "own" pocket) and then pay to have it sent back to you (air freight) If you did it yourself, it would end up costing you at least $300 for the return trip!

So, I'm not selling at the 'rock bottom' manufacturer's price. It's simply NOT possible - even a properly structured GB is going to attract import duties, shipping fees, customs, etc, that going to add heavily to the end price!

I'll be starting a "new" thread soon, for those that are thinking about purchasing this searchlight - they can register their interest. It will be in the "GROUP BUY" section of this forum. There is no minimum order that needs to be met, because I will be placing an order anyway.

I'll be placing some pics of the searchlight soon - I promise!


----------



## Dolby (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Solomon,

How much would shipping, duties & taxes be to the US from your location? I live in Pawtucket, RI 02860.

Thanks!


----------



## Dolby (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry, one more question. Solomon what does T/T mean? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

Thanks,


----------



## Solomon (Mar 12, 2005)

Telegraphic Transfer!


----------



## That_Guy (Mar 12, 2005)

How long is the warranty?


----------



## HighLight (Mar 12, 2005)

Soloman if only all Retailers were as Honest and upfront about their products as you! If I were to buy one of these great lights it would probably be through you, since I would'nt want to be dealing with an unknoen company(to me at least) located in Shanghai. You took a risk by buying from them and luckily it seems to be working out. Congratulations!


----------



## Sway (Mar 12, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Solomon said:*
I'll be placing some pics of the searchlight soon - I promise! 

[/ QUOTE ] 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Solomon,

how do you focus the SN? It doesn't zoom like an MB, so, how does it do it? 

Oh geez, what is in in Australia? around 5:00 A.M.?


----------



## NikolaTesla (Mar 12, 2005)

I wonder how much light ALONE is with NO accesories? Is it 100% compatable copy of Maxa? cords batteries fit? ??? Even Kit is cheap if Maxa batteries can be switched to clone and vice versa.
Good luck with warranty. You pay international shipping, takes 12 days, you deal with faceless WEB page instead of Milby. I will stay tuned to see how it rates and keep shining the real thing.

NikolaTesla. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Batterspace.com makes 12 cell rapid charger for $29 not $400 like Maxa chargers cost.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 12, 2005)

Well Nikola, it reaches the clouds just as well as the MB can. How bad could it be? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## NikolaTesla (Mar 12, 2005)

As good as a china made $20 copy of a $5000 ROLEX watch, Max...

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 13, 2005)

Ow, that stings /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


But, we don't know enough yet. Maybe it will be the Tag Heuer equivilant to the Rolex..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif.......(wishful thinking, I know)....


----------



## Solomon (Mar 13, 2005)

I'll be posting tons of photos tommorrow morning, and hopefully take some pictures of the SuperNova (my friend borrowed my camera last Friday to shoot a weekend event - hopefully I'll get it back tommorrow). 

The pictures should answer some questions /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Does the searchlight zoom in and out? I haven't actually used a MaxaBeam before, so I don't know precisly what you mean. However, when in flood mode, throw is shortened, and when in spot mode, throw is increased. 

As for the quality, I think it's very good for the price. The manufacturer offers a 12 month warranty, so they must believe in their products.

BTW: I've actually owned one of those cheap rolex copies. And you could tell it was a fake right away - the quality was just really bad!

*But what would you define as a copy, and what as an original?* 

Would you call the trusty old mag light a cheap imitation of the ultra stinger? I doubt you would, and yet, they both are of similiar design - they both have longish handles and a moderately large bulbous head. That's the same basic design!

The reason? It's the most practical design for a flashlight of that particular configuration and intended use. In fact, lots of manufacturers are using that same basic design "long handle... large bulbous head!" 

The same thing here, with these two searchlight. It's the most practical (and perhaps most efficent) design for a searchlight of those particular specifications... intended purpose... budget requirements, etc. 

You can't just go about calling everything that looks similiar a clone. Otherwise, your house is just a clone of "mine". Or, I'm driving a clone of your car (even if you're driving a mercedes, and I'm driving a Honda!)

Sorry for the rant /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, of course.

Cheers!


----------



## NikolaTesla (Mar 13, 2005)

Copy or not I would take one if its an EXACT copy at that price. Thats what I would like to know- Is the battery connection the same? same identical 4 pin connectors-twist lock. Does it have the zoom/strobe/power control/programming rocker switch? Does it have true ZOOM? if the connector is identical, seems to me the Maxa quick charger could charge that pack in 2.5 hours..
Does it have same bulb?
Does have 4 tabs on bottom to mount batteries?
Does it mount Maxa filters on front by same system?
We need a side by side review/comparison. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 13, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Solomon said:*
*But what would you define as a copy, and what as an original?* 

Would you call the trusty old mag light a cheap imitation of the ultra stinger? I doubt you would, and yet, they both are of similiar design - they both have longish handles and a moderately large bulbous head. That's the same basic design!

The reason? It's the most practical design for a flashlight of that particular configuration and intended use. In fact, lots of manufacturers are using that same basic design "long handle... large bulbous head!" 

The same thing here, with these two searchlight. It's the most practical (and perhaps most efficent) design for a searchlight of those particular specifications... intended purpose... budget requirements, etc. 

You can't just go about calling everything that looks similiar a clone. Otherwise, your house is just a clone of "mine". Or, I'm driving a clone of your car (even if you're driving a mercedes, and I'm driving a Honda!)

Sorry for the rant /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, of course.

Cheers! 

[/ QUOTE ]

No need to be sorry for anything. I don't think that that is a rant but instead a very good and in-depth point of view.

Actually, I think you're right. You bring up an excellent point. I will stop calling it a clone immedeatly.

edit: Actually Solomon, I think the reason that I, and other CPFers, have called it a MB clone is because most people on here know what a MB is so it gives them a better idea of what we're talking about. But, I still will not use the C word anymore /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


Also, what everyone means by zooming in and out is, on the MB, the reflector (possibly the whole head unit?) is on a motor and when you push a button it spins and the beam goes from flood to spot or spot to flood. It's a feature that I don't think is actually needeed but it is pretty cool.

Does the SN have the motorized beam controller?


----------



## larryk (Mar 13, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*NikolaTesla said:*
Copy or not I would take one if its an EXACT copy at that price. Thats what I would like to know- Is the battery connection the same? same identical 4 pin connectors-twist lock. Does it have the zoom/strobe/power control/programming rocker switch? Does it have true ZOOM? if the connector is identical, seems to me the Maxa quick charger could charge that pack in 2.5 hours..
Does it have same bulb?
Does have 4 tabs on bottom to mount batteries?
Does it mount Maxa filters on front by same system?
We need a side by side review/comparison. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Solomon said he never used a Maxabeam before, so it would be quite difficult for him to give you details as far as compatibility of connectors, bulbs and chargers. Larry.


----------



## JimH (Mar 13, 2005)

Count me in for a Maxabeam competitor light.


----------



## Sway (Mar 13, 2005)

Solomon,

Here is a link to the Maxa Beam user manual PDF may be you could give this a quick look and compare it with the operation of the SuperNova. This my help answer some of the questions since you cant get both of them side by side /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 13, 2005)

I have a new question. What is the difference between the Special Super Handheld Searchlight, and the Super Portable Handheld Searchlight? Look like the same thing to me.


----------



## Solomon (Mar 13, 2005)

About the focus in or out... there's actually a silver disc at the side of the SN which allows you to go from spot to flood (and everything in between), by either turning clockwise, or anti-clockwise.

Now, for the 1800 yard photo. Please note: It's not precisely 1800 yards, but it's pretty close...

It's the watertower that you can see off in the distance, on the top right.


By Day...









And by night, with a 4x optical zoom - which I shouldn't have done (makes this photo a look a little wacky)








A few more photos to follow, but I have an appointment to go to right now, so I'll repost some better photos in a few hours...


----------



## HighLight (Mar 13, 2005)

Holy cow! Excellant throw from that light! I would love to see some close ups of the actiual light.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Mar 13, 2005)

Sounds like it has manual adjustable ZOOM not motorized servo. Big deal. Now I wounder if the wiring is same...

Solomon could you look at Maxabeam PDF? Sort of compare?

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

An Arc lamp is the Spark that takes away the Dark--

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/tomw9sx/slideshow?&.dir=/c6ab&.src=ph


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 13, 2005)

Well, I don't know about the rest of you, but I gotta get one of these!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

They throw like crazy, they do have zooming (manual or not. It's awsome!!! All that means is less buttons!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif), and from what I have heard, they are built like a tank. "military grade". Not bad at all!

I personally think that the MaxaBeam is in serious trouble /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif


----------



## TheQase (Mar 13, 2005)

I dont know what is going down with this light. But I am kinda interested. 

As for maxabeam being in serious trouble. I for one, would pay the 2 grand to have the maxabeam here in a few days, as well as knowing what the company is all about. We still have to consider that the maxabeam was designed for the military, and we all know that the government gets over charged. We just pay the price because we have a rare addiction with light. 

I am going to continue to follow this thread and how the purchasing goes, cause it looks like a light you can really play with.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 13, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*TheQase said:*
We still have to consider that the maxabeam was designed for the military, and we all know that the government gets over charged. We just pay the price because we have a rare addiction with light. 


[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly my point! Some people here are downing the light because they think it is a cheap immitation knock off just because it is less money and comes from a different country. Question: how much does the Actual MB cost without the considerable amount of overcharging? Does anyone know?

My point with that is that maybe the SuperNOVA is a MaxaBeam with the actual price of what the MB costs without the governent price increase. Heck, it might even be better quality than the MB. No one knows for sure yet, but when a flashaholic says its very strong and military grade I tend to believe them.

As for coming from a different country, I don't think that is a bad thing at all. A lot of great things come from China or Japan or any other country for that matter. Solomon says it's a great light, I believe him. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Andreas (Mar 14, 2005)

I still have one brand spanking MaxaBeam available if anyone is interested in it?? It is a Deluxe setup and is awsome!!!!

[email protected]


----------



## Solomon (Mar 14, 2005)

Sorry for the *very* long wait. 

Here are the photos from last Thursday!


The bay in the day...







And at night, on a medium spot!







Tight spot...







The Fish & Chips shop (and boat shed, I think) at Terrigal, in the day...







And lastly, my favourite pic of the bunch!







The pics of the searchlight itself will be up soon.

Enjoy!


Regards,

Solomon


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 14, 2005)

Eh, 

I just like the pics of where you live, just beautiful.


----------



## Solomon (Mar 14, 2005)

MaxaBaker: Thanks for the show of support!

Cheesehead: Thanks for the compliment. It's a very nice place. The views from Terrigal are absolutely incredible!


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 14, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif

Man, that is just beautiful. And I am talking about both the area and the light (mostly the light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif )

That last picture is like it was daylight outside for a 50 foot section on a building. Just plain awsome.


----------



## Solomon (Mar 14, 2005)

Ok Guys, because you demanded it. Here are some pics /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Please excuse my rather amateurish shots - they aren't the best, but they do show a lot of detail (which was what I was after!)


----------



## java_man (Mar 14, 2005)

Great shots Solomon ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

btw... Where is Terigal ? Very beautiful there !

The light looks real nice and rugged...aluminum housing ?

The performance looks top-notch too...It certainly rivals Maxabeam IMHO


----------



## Xrunner (Mar 14, 2005)

That is a cool looking light... interesting concept to use the shell of the bezel/reflector for heat dispersion. The recharger jack almost looks like an XLR.

-Mike


----------



## NikolaTesla (Mar 14, 2005)

Solomon, Does it have 4 round tabs on bottom?
And a 4 pin twist on battery connector?

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 14, 2005)

Looks quite rugged. I am assuming the battery can click onto the bottom of the body like a maxabeam?

Is the white button on the side the boost button?


Well, looks like a winner to me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## TheQase (Mar 14, 2005)

.


----------



## HighLight (Mar 14, 2005)

That is one awesome light Soloman. If you don't mind can I ask you a few questions (other members may be interested in the answers too:
1/ Where is the button for focusing the beam from flood to spot?
2/ The reflector seems a tiny bit smaller than the MaxaBeam..is it?
3/ What material is the body made of?
4/ Does a battery pack attach to the bottom like on the Maxabeam or is it powered solely from a battery belt?
5/ How would you compare the overall quality as compared to the MaxaBeam?
6/ Where did you get hold of a MaxaBeam after.I didn't think you had one?...lol
7/ Am I correct in thinking this is rated at 80 watts and the MaxaBeam is rated at 70 watts?

Soloman I'm soooory for all these questions but (for the price) your Supernova just blows me away!


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 14, 2005)

Highlight, that isn't Solomon's MB, it's TheQase's (Thank you by the way Qase /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif )

He can't compare the two's quality because......well you know.


The reflector is probably the same size but the daylight, angles, and body colors are probably just being decieving.

I would think that the body is aluminum. It'd be quite heavy if it wasn't. I could be wrong though.

Actually, I am beginning to doubt that the battery hooks to the bottom because it doesn't seem to have hooks or clips of any type.

It's not much but I hope that helps. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*HighLight said:*
1/ Where is the button for focusing the beam from flood to spot?


[/ QUOTE ]

I add, look at the first picture of the SuperNOVA. Can you see what looks like a small gray dial on othe side of the rectangular main body that is perpendicular to the table? I'd be willing to bet that that is the focusing mechanism.


----------



## Solomon (Mar 14, 2005)

Very perceptive, MaxaBaker!

1) Focusing from spot to flood is coutesy of the dial on the side of the SuperNOVA

2) I'm not sure how large the reflector is on the MaxaBeam, but on the SuperNOVA, it's... (getting out tape measure)... 4.8 inches!

3) MaxaBaker was right on - it's aluminium!

4) Via Baterry belt slung over the shoulder

5), 6) & 7) I can't really comment on that!


----------



## Solomon (Mar 14, 2005)

The boost button is coutesy of the little green button that's prominently displayed at the front of the handle.


----------



## HighLight (Mar 14, 2005)

Great pics all around. TheQase even matched the woodgrain table top..lol. I wonder if TheQase can measure the diameter of the MaxaBeams reflector and let us know.....


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 14, 2005)

What does the white button on the side of the handle do Solomon?


----------



## TheQase (Mar 14, 2005)

well, taking in to consideration human error, mine measures as follows.

From the outside of the bezel ~5.75" 
From the inside of the bezel (outside of lens) ~4.75"

So I would say that it is the same since the measurements are so close.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 14, 2005)

Qase. One more thing if you don't mind. Can you tell me the total length of the MB?

And Solomon, same question if you don't mind. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## TheQase (Mar 14, 2005)

from my quck measure, the maxabeam, is:

Front to rear ~10.5"
Ballast front to rear ~6.5"
Ballast width ~3.5"

Those are just rough measures, cause im too lazy to think right now and get nitpicky with the ruler.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 14, 2005)

Lol. Thank you for your efforts Qase!!


Well, seems like the demensions are incredibly close. It kinda looks like the SN may be slightly longer. But, who knows.....It's by no means a bad thing anyway /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## larryk (Mar 14, 2005)

It looks to me that they share the same plastic handle (my biggest complaint with the high priced Maxabeam). Even the area where the switches for the Supernova are looks like a modified Maxabeam handle. Larry.


----------



## HighLight (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info Qase! Soloman does the manual that comes with the Supernova tell where you can obtain spare/replacement parts such as bulb or battery etc?


----------



## Solomon (Mar 14, 2005)

Highlight: Spare parts can be bought - but I'll have to verify with the manufacturer. I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Solomon (Mar 14, 2005)

Guys,

For those of you that are interested or would like to register their interest in this searchlight, please visit the "Official Supernova Interest Thread"

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=911400&Main=911400#Post911400

Warmly,

Solomon


----------



## That_Guy (Mar 14, 2005)

Comparing the official specs of the Maxabeam and the Supernova:
Maxabeam Supernova
Beam angle: (1°/2°)-40° 1.5°-20°
Lamp: 75w XSA 75w XSA
Colour Temperature: 6000K 6000K
Battery Chemistry: NiCd NiMH
Battery Capacity: 7Ah? 8Ah
Battery Configuration: 10 x F cells 10 x D cells
Cost: $1800US $400US

Light Length: 11" (279.4mm) 11.02" (280mm)
Light Width: 5.75" (146.05mm) 6.3" (150mm)
Light Height: 5.75" (146.05mm) 6.3" (150mm)
Light Weight: 3.2lbs (1.45kg) 3.3lbs (1.5kg)

Battery Length: 14.75" (374.65mm) 14.96" (380mm)
Battery Width: 2.25" (57.15mm) 1.97" (50mm)
Battery Height: 4.5" (114.3mm) 3.15" (80mm)
Battery Weight: 5.4lbs (2.5kg) 5.06lbs (2.3kg)


----------



## That_Guy (Mar 15, 2005)

Damn I just spent ages arranging that information into a nice little table and the stupid forum buggered it up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif


----------



## JimH (Mar 15, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*That_Guy said:*
Damn I just spent ages arranging that information into a nice little table and the stupid forum buggered it up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Been there, done that. What you have to do is use hyphens/dashes ( - ) instead of spaces. You can use a single space before and after a string of dashes to separate them from your data.


----------



## Solomon (Mar 15, 2005)

That_Guy: thanks for arranging the comparison table. It's very interesting, isn't it?


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for the chart That Guy. It's pretty cool to get a side by side comparison.

Sorry it didn't work the way you wanted, but it still works great /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## Lurveleven (Mar 15, 2005)

How much will the output be reduced when using the fog filter? Can you take a beamshot with this on?

Sigbjoern


----------



## HighLight (Mar 15, 2005)

Soloman, do you have to keep your finger on the boost button to boost output or do you just press it once..

Does the light make any sound when its operating?..
and lastly..is the focus disk on the side easy to use and is it strictly mechanical ...also does it move the reflector in and out or the bulb in and out..to adjust the beam.


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Mar 16, 2005)

I can take a stab at this and state that the bulb moves in and out and as for noise, I can slightly hear my maxabeam running, it's not that loud and hardly noticeable. atlest for the maxabeam


----------



## TheQase (Mar 16, 2005)

I cannot even hear my maxabeam running... I have tried real hard. I wish i could, cause i think that would be cool.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 17, 2005)

Fog filter, if it's available, get the partial diffusion filter, since with the maxabeam you can go from spot to perfect flood without removing the filter (the advantage of having a 1 mm or so hotspot).


----------



## DaveNagy (Mar 17, 2005)

Behold the awesome power of the "Code" UBB code!

<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>
Maxabeam Supernova
Beam angle: (1°/2°)-40° 1.5°-20°
Lamp: 75w XSA 75w XSA
Colour Temperature: 6000K 6000K
Battery Chemistry: NiCd NiMH
Battery Capacity: 7Ah? 8Ah
Battery Configuration: 10 x F cells 10 x D cells
Cost: $1800US $400US

Light Length: 11" (279.4mm) 11.02" (280mm)
Light Width: 5.75"(146.05mm) 6.3" (150mm)
Light Height: 5.75"(146.05mm) 6.3" (150mm)
Light Weight: 3.2lbs (1.45kg) 3.3lbs (1.5kg)

Battery Length: 14.75" (374.65mm) 14.96" (380mm)
Battery Width: 2.25" (57.15mm) 1.97" (50mm)
Battery Height: 4.5" (114.3mm) 3.15" (80mm)
Battery Weight: 5.4lbs (2.5kg) 5.06lbs (2.3kg)
</pre><hr />


----------



## JimH (Mar 17, 2005)

That's great Dave. Really good to know about the "code" UBB code. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Solomon (Mar 17, 2005)

Lurvelan: I'll give it a try tonight!

Highlight: Yes, you do need to keep your finger on the boost button.

It doesn't make any sound when operational - it's 100% quiet!

And the focus disk is easy to adjust, and is strictly mechanical (no wires, sorry!). Yes, it's actually the bulb (or part of it) that moves in and out.

Solomon


----------



## Solomon (Mar 17, 2005)

Here are some beamshots of with the yellow filter, and without...














I think output is reduced a bit, but it still looks very "cool" with the yellow filter - not quite what I expected!

Solomon


----------



## NikolaTesla (Mar 17, 2005)

I agree with Cheeshead. I have the partial diffusion filter on my Maxa most of the time. It works- makes the Saturn rings history. Does NOT mess with the spot beam at all.
I wonder if the new Maxa clone takes the same filter holders ?

NikolaTesla

An Arc lamp is the Spark that takes away the Dark--

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/tomw9sx/slideshow?&.dir=/c6ab&.src=ph


----------



## Lurveleven (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures Solomon. 

Sigbjoern


----------



## JimH (Mar 17, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*NikolaTesla said:*
I wonder if the new Maxa clone takes the same filter holders ?


[/ QUOTE ]

Maxa Competitor, NOT Maxa clone.


----------



## peakbeam1 (Mar 17, 2005)

ever wonder why some things seem too good to be true. ever wonder how someone could offer you such an advanced product for so little. you steal it. I wonder if solomon has a good lawyer. Mr solomen are you aware that you are infringing on countless patents just in the pictures regardless of what we find inside. If you have a great origonal idea have at it. But as you will soon learn, attempting to market someone elses hard work as you own will not go unrewarded.


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 17, 2005)

He doesn't make the lights, some overseas company makes them. He just found a light that compares to the maxabeam for about 1/3 the price and wanted to share it.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 17, 2005)

peakbeam1! Good to have you back! But, yeah, take the problem up with NICELL if you/PB needs to, not Solomon.


----------



## Solomon (Mar 17, 2005)

peakbeam: I can understand your concern, but it's 'unfounded'. I'm only a distributor for these lights, and I don't believe the Supernova is in violation of any patents. It is the same basic design, but so what? Lots of flashlights are the same basic shape, and design, but you don't see them sueing the pants off each other, do you? 

You don't see Ferrarri sueing lamborghini, just because their cars are: aerodynamic, fast, low slung, exclusive and expensive, do you?

Warmly,

Solomon


----------



## DarkLight (Mar 17, 2005)

I dont know about this guy....
seems a little hypocritical the fact He CLAIMS to have one...Okay for him to buy one but not anyone else..hmmm..

So why would he accuse Solomon of producing them?

He got it somewhere I am guessing NOT from Solomon.


----------



## Solomon (Mar 18, 2005)

Nope, he didn't buy one from me!
: )


----------



## NikolaTesla (Mar 18, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*NikolaTesla said:*
I wonder if the new Maxa clone takes the same filter holders ?


[/ QUOTE ]

Maxa Competitor, NOT Maxa clone. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ya I think I worded that wrong- Not a clone but A COMPLETE RIP OFF. Who coined the phrase " Cheap CHinease knock off" anyway?..Know I know why..Just another $25 Rolex FAKE....

Tell'm I said so.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif
NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

An Arc lamp is the Spark that takes away the Dark--

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/tomw9sx/slideshow?&.dir=/c6ab&.src=ph


----------



## NikolaTesla (Mar 18, 2005)

Real competitors develope THEIR own product that is better and cheaper. All they did here was RIP OFF as much of PeakBeam's engineering and cheapen it out. Some one on here tell me this is NOT true. I hope they get shut down in USA at least. Patents and intellectual propery do matter. I get junk email every day trying to sell me RIPPED off copies of USA made software every day. But I won't buy it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 18, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*NikolaTesla said:*
All they did here was RIP OFF as much of PeakBeam's engineering and cheapen it out

[/ QUOTE ]

Rip off as much as possible? Yes. 


If you mean cheapen it out as in it is worse quality physically, you really have no place saying that.


Are you in a bad mood or something? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif Sure seems like it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif


----------



## TheQase (Mar 18, 2005)

Maxabaker, 

I think everyone needs to go our separate ways on this situation. If you want the Supernova, buy a supernova. If you want the Maxabeam, buy the maxabeam. Peakbeam has agreed to retract everything he said, and pretty much mind his own business, and leave the supernova groupbuy alone.

We need to stop _arguing_ over quality. Just do what you want. 

Now I feel as if you are almost instigating. Im sorry, and I dont mean to offend you, but i think as of now, we have all agreed to disagree.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, I'll certainly agree with your last comment. But, all I meant by my post is that Nikola shouldn't really give an opinion on the lights quality while everyone on CPF is far from even touching one (besides Solomon) (Then again, you may just mean that the price is lower but that wasn't really implyed to me. may be just myself though. In that case, I retract my comments).

Other than that I just want to know what bugging him. He certainly seems quite disgruntled right now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## JimH (Mar 19, 2005)

TheQase,

I fully agree. Based on the similarities and the differences, it's almost as if there were two models offered by the same vender. The Supernova is your basic super spot light - manual focus spot to flood. The Maxabeam is your basic super spotlight with automated focus spot to flood, level control, and strobe mode. All you got to do is prioritize what you want to do with your $$$.


----------



## larryk (Mar 19, 2005)

Also the Maxabeam is a one piece self contained light if you use the 1200 series battery packs that attach to the light. With the Supernova you use a separate battery pack or other power source. Having a separate battery pack (belt pack) is useful for some that want lightness in the field. With the Maxabeam you have both choices. Larry.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Mar 21, 2005)

I will reserve further comments till I see SuperNova for real. I quess drug companies make cheap generics that do same thing as name brand high buck stuff. Why not lights? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

An Arc lamp is the Spark that takes away the Dark--

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/tomw9sx/slideshow?&.dir=/c6ab&.src=ph


----------



## windstrings (Oct 23, 2006)

NikolaTesla said:


> I will reserve further comments till I see SuperNova for real. I quess drug companies make cheap generics that do same thing as name brand high buck stuff. Why not lights?



A sidenote:

When dealing with drugs.. its has to be the exact same chemical makeup to be a generic of the original.

Labs who discover and create new drugs get 7 years to "own" the drug and label it and sell it under their name "without competition" at whatever price the market will bear.

After thier 7 years is up..its open to the free market for distribution also but only under another name.. their own "generic" name.. but chemically, its the same. This allows the original manufacturer to recoup their research costs before everyone else "steals" the market away and brings the price down due to competition.

If you can buy a generic drug.. I recommend buying it.. unless you just like throwing away money or driving insurance prices up.

I don't know if its the same with lights or not.. but drugs cannot be patented "Forever"..and usually a "technology" cannot either.... but parts and devices can... but if they change anything "parts wise" its no longer the original, even though its working off the same technology... therefore it can be sold for less.
How well the patent was written is another issue.

Each manufactur has to earn his own reputation as to how well their "generic" product matches the original or maybe even supercedes it.

So "buyer beware" still stands for lights.


----------



## grift (Oct 23, 2006)

holy old thread rebirth...


----------



## windstrings (Oct 23, 2006)

I was digging up what the heck a supernova was... they are making it with the LiIon battery now.....

There is a feeler for a groupbuy "of sorts".
Starting about page 6.


----------



## Xe54 (Oct 30, 2006)

Draco_Americanus said:


> The real question is does it zoom in and out like a maxabeam does?
> 
> I would like to see a 10 watt solarc bulb in that reflector shape, the solarc puts out the same lumens but only eats 10 watts for the bulb and about 3 for the ballast.
> I thought about trying this with my maxabeam, but I could not bring my self to dismantling my maxabeam



I think you're off by about a factor of 3 for light output. A 10W Solarc does about 450 lm. A 75W Xe does at least 1500 lm.


----------



## A96Honda (Oct 31, 2006)

what's the run time on these bad boys?

I see 15hrs of charging though.


----------



## windstrings (Oct 31, 2006)

A96Honda said:


> what's the run time on these bad boys?
> 
> I see 15hrs of charging though.



No Kidding?..... man, thats like "play and then go away"... unless you have battery backups!

I wonder if thats the NiCad, NiMh, or LiIon?

Here is a thread where one owner is not too enthused... Post # 188


----------

